# Where do i register my new dell laptop ??



## akshaykapoor_3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi guyz.

I recently bought Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop from a reseller in New Delhi.
Is there any need to register my purchase on the dell website to ensure warranty and other tech-support. If yes, then please provide the registration link.



thanks

~~buzz~~


----------



## jenboyett (Feb 23, 2009)

I found this page to be helpful when I registered my laptop I bought from Best Buy here in the Oklahoma.  First you have to create an account on Dell's site and go to my systems & peripherals and enter the service tag.  That actually registers your laptop.  Hope that helps.




*support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/my_systems_info/details?c=us&l=en&s=gen


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 26, 2009)

The Laptop Service Tag is your Laptops PAN Card (Social Security Number) you dont have to register your laptop, it was born with a Barcode.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 26, 2009)

yup .. just register an account with Dell however... Rest all you need is a service Tag number!

I also just purchased a Dell Studio 15 from Dell's online site.


----------

